# Red spot



## Zavarus (Oct 16, 2015)

Red spot on a skin close to ear. Maybe it has hurt itself. But now, I have spotted less visible one on the other side of head. Russian 5 inch tortoise. The tortoise is from PetSmart. Could it be a disease?
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2015)

This question is like putting a blindfold on us and tying our hands behind our backs then asking what type of fruit you're holding up.

We need to be able to see what you're talking about.

...oh, and by the way...Welcome to the Forum! We have many russian tortoise keepers here on the Forum. They are one of the more personable and interesting of the tortoises.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 16, 2015)

Please post pictures for better help. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 16, 2015)

Zavarus said:


> Red spot on a skin close to ear. Maybe it has hurt itself. But now, I have spotted less visible one on the other side of head. Russian 5 inch tortoise. The tortoise is from PetSmart. Could it be a disease?
> Thanks.


It could be a mite or a speck of food,etc.
Yes. Photos please.
And welcome.


----------



## Zavarus (Oct 17, 2015)

This is the one. The tort have been in the house for 2 weeks and the spot have not changed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2015)

That is not normal. I can't tell you what to do, however, what I would do is pick off the scab and express anything that's inside. Then dab on some antibiotic salve/ointment. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, then take the tortoise to the vet. It needs to be looked after.


----------



## Zavarus (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks.
The tortoise looks healthy, has good appetite and is active. But the spot does not change.

Will try Neosporin ointment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2015)

Neosporin won't help unless you open it and get rid of the puss that may be inside. Pick off the scab.


----------

